# Hummingbird 798 SD Flash Memory Card trivia



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Hummingbird 798 SD Flash Memory Card trivia...

When I bought my 798 I was under the incorrect impression that Class 4 cards were the fastest memory that my unit could deal with...

So I had picked up this card at Amazon to use in my unit:
(1) SanDisk 8 GB Class 4 SD Flash Memory Card SDSDB-008G-AFFP - $7.57

I have now verified that the Hummingbirds Pro Staff recommends getting class 10 speed memory cards. The faster speed helps to record your video, if you wish to do so.

The max size that the 798 supports is 32 GB.

Now having my info straight, I ordered this card from Amazon today:
(1) SanDisk Extreme 32 GB SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 Flash Memory Card 45MB/s SDSDX-032G-AFFP - $33.78

I intend to replace my smaller, slower memory card with the new one when it arrives.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Talonman said:


> Hummingbird 798 SD Flash Memory Card trivia...
> 
> When I bought my 798 I was under the incorrect impression that Class 4 cards were the fastest memory that my unit could deal with...
> 
> ...


I've never had issues with the slower cards. Not sure exactly what I have though I'll have to check.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the slower cards will work too, mine did, but have not tried to record live video yet.

But with the Class 10, the write time is faster so you can take more consecutive screen shots, with less saving delay time between pictures.

It also will help in 'record live video mode'.

I figured what the heck, I am going with the Pro Staff advice...

I wanted a new class 10.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Talonman said:


> Hummingbird 798 SD Flash Memory Card trivia...
> 
> When I bought my 798 I was under the incorrect impression that Class 4 cards were the fastest memory that my unit could deal with...
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for posting. I just got my 798ci SI HD combo and was looking at getting a card soon to take the videos. Thanks again.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Talonman for sharing&#8230; your post helps confirm what I read on The Technological Angler blog. Just bought (on EBAY) a SanDisk Ultra 16 GB SDHC Class 10 for $8. Can&#8217;t go too far wrong for $8.


----------

